# One-Stop Boating Maintenance?



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Wondering if anybody knows of a place where the following can be done, all in one shot:

Engine scheduled maintenance (annual service, etc.)
Trailer maintenance (hub greasing, tire inflation, etc.)
Boat cleaning from routine to the level of a full detailing
Installation of electronics and other add-ons (trim tabs, Bimini tops, etc.)
Other routine maintenance (hydraulic steering fluid, power trim and tilt fluid, etc.)
I know of no place myself. Just wondering what others might have come across.

If this sort of place doesn't exist, I can see somebody making pretty good on a business opportunity here. Imagine all the boats you'd have being pulled into such a place on a regular basis.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Shane livingston.
(Certified mobile boat mechanic)

You can go to him or he will come to your boat. 
His number is easy to find on the forum.

He is in Milton,Fl I believe


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Stay away from Shane he's my mechanic! Seriously I've had some weird gremlins and he's found them all for me. Plus it's nice to not have to trailer my heavy beast to a shop. Also his sidekick Chris does great trailer work.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Hell I've been doing that kind of work for free to my friends for years.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Auer Marine in Fort Walton does all that and more.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We do I all as well,


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I do it all as well in Orange Beach. Brightside Boatworks 251-223-2129


----------

